# Sublimation Printing on Nylon Mesh Fabric



## brookeking (Nov 5, 2009)

Hi everyone, 

I am very new to the world of sublimation printing. I am attempting to transfer my designs to stretch nylon mesh fabric. (82% nylon, 18% spandex)

I am having great difficulty getting the vibrancy in the colours, and deepness in the blacks of my prints. I am not sure if I am using the wrong temperature for the fabric or what is happening. 

I was using the press at 395-400 and pressing the fabric for 23 seconds. 

Any helpful advice would be greatly appreciated, as I have to travel about an hour to use the equipment, and my boss is really counting on me to get it right the next time I go to use the printer and heat press!!!!

ALSO, if there is anyone out there who does sublimation printing in the city of Toronto, please contact me as I need your help, and would be happy to pay you to transfer my designs to the mesh. 

Thanks so much  

Brooke


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 27, 2009)

What are the details of your printing process? What printer and inks and paper are you using?


----------



## brookeking (Nov 5, 2009)

I have access to the epson 4880 printer, the inks are sublijet inks, and the paper is a high absorbtion paper, but I am not sure who manufactures it. 

It is a friend of mine who has all the equipment, and I am lucky enough to be able to use it. As I said I am a real beginner when it comes to all this. Hope that is enough information for you, and thank you for your response.


----------



## uncletee (Feb 25, 2007)

you might need to use more time, and not sure what you mean by absobstion paper, you don't want the inks to absorb. They need to be on top of the paper. we use epson presentation matte paper you can buy at staples. nylon is not the same as polyester which works better. research paper here on this site, conde has a nice line. keep trying


----------



## brookeking (Nov 5, 2009)

Thanks Tom! I appreciate your response. Did you mean to look at different papers in the forum or to look on a specific site?


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

I do print, cut and sew with polyester mesh all the time at 400 degrees at 40 seconds and colors come out perfect.


----------



## usama iqbal (8 mo ago)

Some nylon fabrics are pre-treated with dye-absorption chemicals, and the most frequent ones used in textiles are nylon 6 and nylon 7. The latter, nylon 66, is more difficult to color but has a greater melting point of 265 degrees Celsius. The melting point of Nylon 6 is 215 degrees Celsius.


----------

